# moving to/working in Italy -ack!



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Consolates/Questuras are giving me the run around and passing me off to each other without giving me a difinitive answer; you guys are always helpful so I thought I'd ask here!

Basically I'm an American married to my French husband and living in France. I have a renewable one year visa for France, and we want to move to Italy. I have already been offered a job at an international school in Rome, but don't have any work papers or permesso di soggiorno for Italy, only for France.

I was under the impression that being married to my French husband would give me full working rights to everywhere we lived together in the EU. Now the consolate tells me I have to apply for a working visa for Italy. This is fine but I'm really worried that they will make me go back to the US to get it. I've read something that I can apply for a permesso di soggiorno at the post office? Basically I don't know which is true. I'm slightly worried cause I know things can work slowly in Italy; we can't move until August 22nd and I start work in early September.

Help!!


----------



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone? Surely there must be people who know someone in the same situation as me. Bev?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Under EU regulations, your French husband is entitled to live and work in Italy - no muss, no fuss, no bother. As long as you are moving with him, you are supposed to be accorded the same rights as he has. The trick is that each country interprets this part of EU in their own way.

I don't know how these things work in Italy, having never stepped foot in the country myself. But, in France (as in several other EU countries) they can be sticklers for doing things "in the right order."

If you move to Italy because you have a job offer, they can require you to get a work visa. If your husband is moving to Italy to "exercise his EU rights" (which generally involves either working or studying) then you can accompany him without the need for a visa (or at least with an expedited process for obtaining one) and once there, you have the right to work, study, etc., same as him.

It's a fine line, but each country draws it as they see fit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

